# RAD140 - New SARM



## johnjuanb1 (Jan 20, 2016)

I paraphrased this study.

Design, Synthesis, and Preclinical Characterization of the Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator (SARM) RAD140

The *stability of RAD140 was high *(t1/2 > 2 h) *in incubations with *rat, monkey, and *human microsomes*, and it also had good *bioavailability in *rats (F = 27−63%) and *monkeys (65−75%). *(This shows high oral bioavailability in primates.)

*RAD140 demonstrated excellent affinity for the androgen receptor* (Ki = 7 nM vs 29 nM for testosterone and 10 nM for DHT)* as well as good selectivity over other steroid hormone nuclear receptors, with the closest off target receptor being the progesterone receptor *

*RAD140 increased the weight of the levator ani muscle *above that of the intact control starting *with the lowest tested dose (0.1mg/kg).* (RAD140 builds muscle at dosing of 10mg in a 220Lb "animal")

Interestingly, *RAD140 demonstrated no stimulation of the prostate *above the intact animal control level until the highest dose tested, 30 mg/kg.
At 0.3 mg/kg, *RAD140 demonstrated muscle efficacy similar to Testosterone Propionate *at 0.5 mg/kg.  (I interpret this to mean 30mg RAD140 per day builds muscle as effectively as 50mg Testosterone Propionate per day in a 220Lb "animal")

*MONKEY DOSING INFO*

The results on animal body weight of 28-day dosing with RAD140 at 0.01 mg/kg.
 In this study,* a mean weight gain of greater than 10% in just 28 days of dosing was achieved at a dose of just 0.1 mg/kg* ( These monkeys gained 10% muscle in 28 days with the equivalent dose of 10mg per day in a 220Lbs "monkey".  That means if you weigh 220Lbs, you would gain 22Lbs of lean muscle in 28 days at 10mg/day, if you respond like a monkey!) 
Muscle showed a qualitative trend that increases with dose. Although* it appears that the majority of mass increase was due to lean mass increase.
Despite the rather dramatic increases in body weight over such a short time, there was no elevation of liver enzyme transaminase levels in any animal at any dose >2 fold over its baseline value.  Given the well-established relationship between oral androgen use and liver stress indicators, we were quite pleased that at a dose 10-fold greater than the fully effective dose we saw minimal liver enzyme elevations.

RAD140 is potency selective, since it stimulates muscle weight increases at a lower dose than that required to stimulate prostate weight increases. Moreover, it is also efficacy selective, because it is fully anabolic on muscle but demonstrates less than complete efficacy on the prostate and seminal vesicles and, in fact, can partially antagonize the stimulation of the seminal vesicles induced by testosterone. (Taking RAD140 simultaneously  with testosterone can lower some negative side effects from testosterone)
RAD140 has excellent pharmacokinetics and is a potent anabolic in nonhuman primates as well.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jan 20, 2016)

*RAD140 Half-Life: approximately 48 hours.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jan 22, 2016)

right about RAD140 being a wet compound. In up 4Lbs in 3 days while on my damn near starvation diet. Feels like test cyp.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

So, do I understand this to be relatively safe regarding prostate sides? That appears to be what I read, but want to make sure that is what you understood as well. 

Thanks brother.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jan 25, 2016)

101st Ranger said:


> So, do I understand this to be relatively safe regarding prostate sides? That appears to be what I read, but want to make sure that is what you understood as well.
> 
> Thanks brother.



Yes, it not only is safe on the prostate, but it lessons the negative prostate effects from testosterone if you stack them together.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't notice lethargia from RAD140. I do however feel more agressive. I just weighed. Since adding RAD140 I've gone from 210 to 217Lbs. All I've had today are a dozen egg whites, 2 scoops of whey protein, 2 cups of steamed white rice, 1/2 cup oats, one cup and a half non fat milk, and a bowl of steamed broccoli, green beans, and spinach. That's around 1,000 calories. I expected to be 210 because I took clenbuterol twice today at 100mcg total. Plus ECA, Kratom, and all my other anabolics, peptides, HGH, Slin, YK11, mk677.
Basically, I was stabilized at 211 or so on all the same compounds, then added RAD and weight is coming on fast, just like it did in the 3 monkey studies.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 26, 2016)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Yes, it not only is safe on the prostate, but it lessons the negative prostate effects from testosterone if you stack them together.



That's an interesting positive effect.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

johnjuanb1 said:


> Yes, it not only is safe on the prostate, but it lessons the negative prostate effects from testosterone if you stack them together.


Awesome!  Really appreciate that. Kinda  just what I needed to hear. Hope you keep logging on this.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm also trying to fully understand the implication of:

"...with the closest off target receptor being the progesterone receptor". 

Clearly my focus is on prostate sides. And I know you said that stacked w test, that there is a benefit to the test induced, or as it were, estro induced sides. BUT, I ask about the above text because I believe my prostate issues stem from DHT/progesterone. 

Any insight into this?

Thanks brother!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jan 27, 2016)

101st Ranger said:


> I'm also trying to fully understand the implication of:
> 
> "...with the closest off target receptor being the progesterone receptor".
> 
> ...



I'm not sure. I take a low dose of tadalifi daily to help with my prostate. I'm on DHT/progesterone detivatives all the time: right now test prop/tren/Masteron plus other things.  Here is a study in tadalifil and the prostate:

*lower urinary tract symptoms secondary to benign prostatic hyperplasia.*
Randomized controlled trial
McVary KT, et al. J Urol. 2007.
Show full citation
Abstract
PURPOSE: We assessed the efficacy and safety of tadalafil dosed once daily for lower urinary tract symptoms secondary to benign prostatic hyperplasia.

MATERIALS AND METHODS: Following a 4-week, single-blind, placebo run-in 281 men were randomly assigned (1:1) to 5 mg tadalafil for 6 weeks, followed by dose escalation to 20 mg for 6 weeks or 12 weeks of placebo.

*RESULTS: Tadalafil significantly improved the mean change from baseline in International Prostate Symptom Score at 6 weeks (5 mg tadalafil -2.8 vs placebo -1.2) and at 12 weeks (5/20 mg tadalafil -3.8 vs placebo -1.7). Larger changes were observed with inclusion of the placebo run-in at 12 weeks (5/20 mg tadalafil -7.1 vs placebo -4.5). Significant improvements were also seen in the International Prostate Symptom Score irritative and obstructive domains, the International Prostate Symptom Score quality of life index, a question about urinary symptom improvement and the Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia Impact Index (significant at 12 weeks) vs placebo. International Prostate Symptom Score and International Index of Erectile Function erectile function domain scores significantly improved in the 56% of men with lower urinary tract symptoms/benign prostatic hyperplasia who were sexually active and had erectile dysfunction. *Changes in uroflowmetry parameters were similar in the placebo and tadalafil groups. Commonly reported (2% or greater) treatment emergent adverse events were "erection increased," dyspepsia, back pain, headache, nasopharyngitis and upper respiratory tract infection (each 5.1% or less). No change in post-void residual volume was seen with tadalafil treatment.

*CONCLUSIONS: Tadalafil once daily was well tolerated and demonstrated clinically meaningful and statistically significant symptomatic improvement for lower urinary tract symptoms/benign prostatic hyperplasia. Tadalafil also improved erectile function in men with lower urinary tract symptoms and erectile dysfunction.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Tadalafil relieves lower urinary tract symptoms secondary to benign prostatic hyperplasia. - PubMed - NCBI

*Tadalafil relieves lower urinary tract symptoms secondary to benign prostatic hyperplasia.*

There is no edit function here. This is the correct title of the study.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah,  I take it for mine as well. My urologist put me on it years ago. It certainly helps a bit.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 16, 2016)

*RAD-140 *is some very strong stuff!!! Elvia, Rambo, and I all noticed big time agression and rage plus being emotional. Weight gain comes very fast. I had a very hard time not losing my temper in crowds.


----------



## Barks (Mar 27, 2016)

Can women run this sarm?


----------



## WesleyInman (Dec 7, 2016)

RAD 140 really didn't do much for me. I didn't run it very long though either in fairness.

I did notice I sweat more when I used it, so I am sure I was leaning out a bit.  

Another big thing I hear from users is mood enhancement.  I never was fortunate enough to have that effect either.

But I do like the potential prostate protection it offers.


----------



## cybrsage (Feb 14, 2017)

Barks said:


> Can women run this sarm?



Yes, it does not have the same virilization side effects as testosterone itself has.  Women get stronger results from it, so she should start low and ramp up.

If she is pregnant, breast feeding, or thinks she may be (or is trying to get) pregnant, she should not use any SARM or PED at all.


----------



## odin (Oct 10, 2017)

Has anyone used this recently?


----------



## grizz (Nov 4, 2017)

odin said:


> Has anyone used this recently?



Wondering that myself.


----------

